

BlackBerry acquires mobile security company Good Technology for $425M - vaibhavnoob
http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/04/blackberry-acquires-mobile-security-company-good-technology-for-425m-despite-their-thorny-past/

======
Billybauld
I remember these guys going hell-for-leather at each other in public fairly
recently. Surprise acquisition for that reason, but makese sound business
sense I think. BlackBerry's going all-in on the enterprise. Apart from this
Android phone thingey it's launching.

